# 1st Round: Game 4: Heat @ Nets



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference 1st Round
Game Four
Sunday, May 1st--3:30ET









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









New Jersey Nets
(42-40)

Series
(3-0 Heat)

Previous Results:
Heat 100, Nets 77 (Nov 3) 
Heat 105, Nets 90 (Mar 3) 
Heat 90, Nets 65 (Mar 12) 


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## ECubed (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

I was a little off from my 60 point victory prediction. Im gonna say that the Heat ends it with a 8 point win.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Destination Finals!!!

my prediction:
Miami 110
-
New Jersey 105


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*I agree*



ECubed said:


>


If this team wants to win it all, they have to close out series in the first elimination game they get. Shaq did this pretty well in LA, and knows he needs the time off to rest his body. Stay healthy and get the W Heat! :yes:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ECubed said:


>


:yes:


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

my first post on this board, thought it would be a good time to say GO HEAT!!.

lets win this game, and get our stars a rest.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

welcome to the boards!

gonna watch Philly get game 4 and then flipping over to ABC


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

clutch shot by iverson!!..was it barkley that said philly didnt have a chance?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Willie Green makes 1/2 FTs, 3 secs left, hopefully it goes to OT


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

here we go, 48 mins from the 2nd round if we take care of business


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pistons-Sixers into OT


Wade scores the first Heat bucket, 2-2


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

shaq looks like he really needs this week plus...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nets are playing VERY sloppy early in this game,


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

Shaq with 4 touches now..nothing to show for it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie for 3!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie for 3 again!


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

E.J FOR 3!!!...heat up 7-4


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

damon drains another trey..heat up 13-4


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damon for 3!

another Nets turnover, Damon for 2!

6:23 left in the 1st, 15-6 Heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Our shooters look good early which is always a good sign


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq in the locker room.....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq in the locker room?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq is hurt....lets close this out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think Vince would be a better player if he quit crying after every play....he has tears flowing for 48 minutes


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade up...........AND 1! (Wade with 9 pts early)

5:15 left

Heat up 20-8


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq is fine!


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

sloppy sloppy basketball by the nets...


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

WOW :eek8: ....Shaq looks aweful.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nets forum already complaining about the refs, i guess the refs are forcing all those turnovers right?????

they crack me up...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Philly down 3, 14.5 secs left with the ball


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wow, laettner to shaq.. he usually makes that play ... that brad pitt advertisement is annoying


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Korver takes an off balance 3, looks like Detroit will take the 3-1 lead


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits a long 2

22-14 Heat


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ouch, Wade scorches Nets D yet again.


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

and the slam by wade...end of 1st, heat up 11.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade is good


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm loving this.. Shaq hasn't been a factor but this just shows what Wade and the rest of the guys can do..


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

some get that broom image out


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane the beautiful :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow did RJ lower his shoulder into Shandon?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dooooooling..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nets going with a 2-2-1 press....

Dwyane is gonna have to break the press b/c Damon dribbling with his back to the basket isn't gonna get it done


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

shaq looks out of rythme out there...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well the refs are set to take Shaq out of the game b/c Lawrence Frank whined for the past 2 days....it's sad that they need that just to keep it close with us


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ABC announcers must be Nets fans. :whoknows:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no ****....you'd think Hubie Brown was wearing a Vince Carter jersey today....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice hustle by Eddie that leads to Wade's fastbreak dunk


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince swatted by Zo!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol Nice block by Mourning.

Nice to watch Zo own the Nets in front of the Nets crowd.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why do we even step out on Kidd? He can't shoot. This is the olympics all over again. Just go into a zone and let these guys shoot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd with his 3rd foul


uh oh.........DOHleac!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Kidd with his 3rd foul
> 
> 
> uh oh.........DOHleac!


:laugh: hey now!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Halftime

48-47 Heat

Wade with 20 mins, 21pts, 8/12 FG in the 1st half


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses again, 0-6


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq fouled, hits both FTs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie for 3!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane is carrying us right now...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade is doing great


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Shaq.....basket is good and the foul!


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

Wade is carrying this team right now...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How are there so many heat fans behind the baskets? They are all wearing red zone shirts. Did Mickey fly them in?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to D-D-Damon for 3!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damon has to give Wade the ball on the fastbreak...that 3 was stupid


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if we could put up a nice run to end the quarter, i think the Nets will fold


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie for 3! 4th of the day!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

stay home on Nenad


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon for 2

71-66 Heat
2:30 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic has 4 fouls now, 2:20 left in 3rd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let's get Dwyane back in there and go on a run to finish the 3rd!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq has 4 now


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Eddie!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie again for 3 to end the quarter! 5th of the day....

78-70 Heat
End of the 3rd

12 mins from a sweep if we can pull this out!


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

Eddie jones putting on a show


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq....one good quarter and you will be off for a week!

is that enough motivation...BETTER BE


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jefferson hits, 78-72 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3 second violation on Zo, Nets ball....(SVG IS PISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSED)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo with the block, out of bounds to the Nets

11:06 left in the game

offensive foul on Collins (3rd), 10:56 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives fouled on the floor....

Wade misses a jumper

Nets fastbreak, Best fouled by Haslem 10:30 left

hits both

78-74 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kick ball by the Nets, Zo misses the turnaround

Uncle Cliff for 3, out of bounds to the Heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

We havent scored yet this quarter....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

9:50 left

Shandon drives and fouled, to the line for 2...

hits both, 80-74 Heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Best is playing well for the Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Best over Zo, 80-76 Heat

Haslem fouled on the dunk, to the line for 2 (9:13 left)

hits both, 82-76 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd fouled by Wade on a 3

9:00 left


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Kidd stepped in. Should be 2 ft's, not 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq is resting, he better come in and dominate if he wants the week off...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

like I said. He stepped in. Sould of only been 2 ft's


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd makes 2/3

82-78 Heat

Zo fouled by Best

8:43 left

Shaq into the game for Zo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Shaq 84-78 Heat

Nets in a 2-3 zone, we gotta hope we keep hitting jumpers to hurt that zone


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Defensive 3....Vince misses the FT

8:13 left

Kidd hits the 3

84-81 Heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Keyon Doooooooling..........


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dooling matches the 3

87-81 Heat

Dooling takes the charge on Vince on the other end! HEAT BALL!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jump ball gonna be Udon vs. Best

ball off Carter on the rebound, as he cries and jumps around like a little school girl

Heat ball

Wade scores, 89-81 Heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade with the trick right there....awesome


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince is such a clown.....

Eddie has 5 fouls now

Vince has tears running down his face


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Carter is a punk, shoulda been called for a technical. :boohoo:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dwyane Wade! And 1


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade and 1!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the and 1!!!!! what a play!

ooooooooooooooooooooooooh
Wade just blew a kiss to the Nets bench!!!! SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!

92-83 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

6:25 left

Zo fouls Collins, his 5th


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Collins hits 1/2, 92-84 Heat

Dwyane misses....Carter boards it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Zo, what a pass........

94-84 Heat 5:13 left

Krstic misses, backcourt violation on NJ


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

under 5 mins to play

out of bounds on Udon, Nets ball...

Udon rebounds RJ's miss


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade shaken up...looks alright

Udon misses the J, Nets running...

Carter misses the 3,Wade fouls RJ on the dunk

3:56 left, Nets down 94-84


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ hits both

94-86 

3:56 left

Wade turns it over...

Carter misses a dunk, Heat ball

Shaq lays it in, 96-86


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Carter makes the lay up, 96-88

3 mins left

Udon gets called for offensive foul on a pathetic BS call b/c Vince is a *****


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince with his 5th foul, Shaq with the And1, and hits the FT

99-88 Heat

2 mins left


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bring on the Bulls/Wizards :angel:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic at the line for 2
hits them both

99-90 Heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damn. Kidd is actually hitting shots today...if he did that in game 3 this series wouldnt be over


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

107-97 Heat

44.3 secs left


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade for 3!!!

SWEEP!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade got that 50% to go into that category.......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits the 3 to add insult to injury

IT'S ALL OVER!!!

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ha ha @ the fishing trip

SWEEP!!! 

no games for a week


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

Great Win!!..the only thing that I was wondering about was "the category", they said Wade averaged 6 boards a game, I thought he needed 8 a game to be put into that class.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


>


lol, that's priceless. :laugh:


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Enjoy the Vacation, New Jersey!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah good win by the heat today.. Wade had another tremendous game stepping up in the 4th quarter..also Eddie had a pretty good game hitting a couple crucial 3's in the 4th quarter and that buzzer beater to end the 3rd quarter..and its good the Heat swept so they have some time to rest..


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

SWEEP!!!

:rbanana::rbanana::rbanana::rbanana::rbanana:


----------

